# I guess this would solve the squirrel problem.



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

it might be too early in the morning for me... but what do squirrels have to do with this?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh I like that.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> it might be too early in the morning for me... but what do squirrels have to do with this?


The wiring method is metal, so the squirrels can't chew it up.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> View attachment 36557


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Serves him right.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> The wiring method is metal, so the squirrels can't chew it up.


yeah, it was too early in the morning for me.. :thumbup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> View attachment 36557


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

ROTFL!! LOLx100! 

this is going to be a new meme for me :jester:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe it's the direct bury lead lined stuff like from the olden days?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Not the first time I've seen a 120 (or higher) light bolted to a tree.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

No squirrels were harmed in the making of this video.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

meadow said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> ROTFL!! LOLx100!
> 
> this is going to be a new meme for me :jester:


Posted on a lineman forum i saw


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Posted on a lineman forum i saw


Thanks!:thumbup: 


Link if you remember? Wondering what they think.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:laughing:~CS~


----------

